# Gut loading fruit flies...



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

How do YOU do it?

Or don't you bother?


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont know of a sure fire way. I add vitamin powder to the culture medium but not sure how much this works - I rely on dusting them primarily.


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Only by supplying a segment or two of orange/tangerine (sometimes dusted with supplements) when they are placed in the viv.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't do it personally, and I know you asked how YOU do it, but the old BDG Archives detail how to do this using cotton wool soaked in a mixture of human liquid vitamins and oragne juice, the flies been put in with this for a short time before feeding.

Personally I just put either some supplement powder or BSP drops in when I make up the media if it's a 'bland media' (I usually use ENT Drosphila Instant though, which already has vitamins added), and dust the starter flies that I put in to start the culture with Nutrabol. I also dust them before feeding.

Ade


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

its easy get a freezerbag and tap in the amount of flies you want to feed add a sprinkle of powder shake and feed :lol2: dusting is really important I use nutrobal for 3 feeds per week at least


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Flann mann! get your self these bits











and some dusting powder/nutribol which ever you wish to use in to the large tub

tap your fly culture into the tub shake them about 
hold the sieve over you supplement pot to recycle excess powder through the dusted flies into the spare cup and serve


......Easiest way i have found to do it.

I do also use Bsp and zolcal-d in my hand mister


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

I dont keep darts but they seem quite hyper and I imagine they mop up the dusted flies pretty quickly. My Bumblebee toads have a more sedate routine whereby shortly after waking they head to the usual spot to feed. I ensure that the flies congregating on the fruit are dusted in advance most days. Been weevils I dust every time. I like the sieve method though - all useful ideas.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

hey mr flanster how are ya and how are them froggies,mate when we saw Ajc he said the reason he uses readybreak is look at the packet its for kids and its full of vits etc,so if we do gut load thats how its a fair shout i reckon, we also do the earlydusting but aint got to the next stage ......YET


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Right, so it's basically all about the dusting (which I do do obviously!). Good idea about putting some food in the viv though.

Stu-slice, the frogs are grrrrrreat. Always out and about. The moss is look AMAZING too, especially the stuff at the top of the viv. It's all growing up vertically and looks like a little forest.

Best moss EVAR!


----------

